# Hoffmannbikes?



## koxxfan (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

weis jemand was mit dem Lorenz los ist der meldet sich nicht. Habe schon öfters geschrieben oder angerufen.

Für weiter infos bin ich dankbar.

Mfg


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2005)

Vlt weiss der Sebo was.....frag den mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (17. Oktober 2005)

koxxfan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> weis jemand was mit dem Lorenz los ist der meldet sich nicht. Habe schon öfters geschrieben oder angerufen.
> 
> ...



musst so zwischen 16 uhr und 18 uhr probieren da erreichste ihn meistens...!
toto


----------



## tobsen (17. Oktober 2005)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> musst so zwischen 16 uhr und 18 uhr probieren da erreichste ihn meistens...!
> toto




jo, die feldarbeit muss auch gemacht werden. so ein acker pflügt sich nich von allein!


----------



## Schevron (18. Oktober 2005)

jo, de lorenz zu erreichen kann manchmal schon schwer sein. einfach immerwieder versuchen. oft is er auch da und geht net immer ans telefon wenn er grad kunden da hat.

versuchs mal mittwochs so ab 17 uhr oder so.

da is er meistens in der werkstatt. dann hast zumindest die chance das er abnimmt.
oder du fährst halt mal um die zeit bei ihm vorbei und gehst danach mit ins training


----------



## biketrialer (18. Oktober 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> jo, die feldarbeit muss auch gemacht werden. so ein acker pflügt sich nich von allein!



wenn du so weiter machst, dann wird dich der bene mal züchtigen......   
toto


----------



## koxxfan (18. Oktober 2005)

besten dank jungs hat sich geklärt.

Mfg


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> jo, die feldarbeit muss auch gemacht werden. so ein acker pflügt sich nich von allein!



son spruch kann auch nur von nem Münchner kommen... unglaublich... ihr müsst alle ganz schön tolle typen sein wenn ihr immer das maul so weit aufreisst..  tja und wenn man sich dann mal Auge in Auge gegenübersteht..  naja...


----------



## hopmonkey (18. Oktober 2005)

also letzen sommer habschn lorenz ma angerufen (erster versuch) aufn AB gesprochen und meine handynummer hinterlassen.
Paar tage später hatter mich aufm handy zurückgerufen.

So schlimm kanns um den service also nich stehn

evtl sollte man eine gewisse mindestanforderung an anstand 
rüberkommen lassen, wenn man was von ihm will


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> son spruch kann auch nur von nem Münchner kommen... unglaublich... ihr müsst alle ganz schön tolle typen sein wenn ihr immer das maul so weit aufreisst..  tja und wenn man sich dann mal Auge in Auge gegenübersteht..  naja...




lol mei nimm halt alles end ernst.. was gedn.. 

Aber abgesehen davon.... Der Prohl bist doch hier DU, gibs zu!  Kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, wo es das "Forum" auf Elmar Hopperdietzelmietzelstrietzels.. Seite gab... das is bestimmt schon 5 Jahre her oder so.. Was du und der Navrade da für Sprüche losgelassen habt.. des war ja nich mehr feierlich   Des war schon fast Gangsta-mäßig!


----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol mei nimm halt alles end ernst.. was gedn..
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon.... Der Prohl bist doch hier DU, gibs zu!  Kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, wo es das "Forum" auf Elmar Hopperdietzelmietzelstrietzels.. Seite gab... das is bestimmt schon 5 Jahre her oder so.. Was du und der Navrade da für Sprüche losgelassen habt.. des war ja nich mehr feierlich   Des war schon fast Gangsta-mäßig!




Ja Marco wo er recht hat!   
 nProll biste......
aber wir wollen doch alle nicht in Frage stellen das er 
das nicht sein darf oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol mei nimm halt alles end ernst.. was gedn..
> 
> Aber abgesehen davon.... Der Prohl bist doch hier DU, gibs zu!  Kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern, wo es das "Forum" auf Elmar Hopperdietzelmietzelstrietzels.. Seite gab... das is bestimmt schon 5 Jahre her oder so.. Was du und der Navrade da für Sprüche losgelassen habt.. des war ja nich mehr feierlich   Des war schon fast Gangsta-mäßig!



Yep bin ich..und darf ich auch sein... 

PS: Andreas hat nie was los gelassen, weil er mit PC nix am hut hat...  aber du hast schon recht... Wir sehen uns... (keine drohung...ne tatsache)


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

geiiiiiil ich bin der Größte!!! Was ich hier aus dem Forum ausgegraben hab.. da wirds jetz mächtig Ärger geben von den Jungs lol

Denn WER macht hier Hoffmann bzw. seine Anhänger schlecht??? DU!!! Check ma des hier


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

ich find´s einfach geil....


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (18. Oktober 2005)

rofl!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (18. Oktober 2005)

und die drei waren wenigstens nicht nur am sprüche klopfen sondern sind dann einfach mal vorbei gekommen und wir´sind fahrrad gefahren... wozu du keinen mumm hättest.. oder kommt ihr uns mal besuchen???? CHRIS KING??? München´s Trial Mop oberhaupt!??


----------



## TheBASStian (18. Oktober 2005)

Ey Mann, wenn das mal keine liebenswürdige Einladung ist!
Nächstes Jahr kehre ich meiner Zwischenstation "Alpenraum Hardcore" (Bayern & Tirol) den Rücken und ziehe ins Ruhrgebiet, nach Essen. 
Dann werde ich mal gerne ne Runde mit euch Nordlichtern zocken!
Aber von hier aus ist das n bisschen weit, um sich in Grund und Boden fahren zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> geiiiiiil ich bin der Größte!!! Was ich hier aus dem Forum ausgegraben hab.. da wirds jetz mächtig Ärger geben von den Jungs lol
> 
> Denn WER macht hier Hoffmann bzw. seine Anhänger schlecht??? DU!!! Check ma des hier



Jo biste auch KING!!!  
haste fein recharchiert.

Krass BSXL da warste ja damals schon son Kotzbrocken!   
GEIL!!! Ja wie gesagt die Ulti oder Monster Session war das letztes
mal nicht in Köln.....also die muss noch kommen. Und zwar eine wo
auch die Münchner da sind  

Und es wird net gekloppt! Also können dann alle kommen.
gerade auch CHRIS KING UND RAY!!! Euch passiert nix!
Versprochen!   

martin


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> und die drei waren wenigstens nicht nur am sprüche klopfen sondern sind dann einfach mal vorbei gekommen und wir´sind fahrrad gefahren... wozu du keinen mumm hättest.. oder kommt ihr uns mal besuchen???? CHRIS KING??? München´s Trial Mop oberhaupt!??




lol ey man... du gehst auch zum Lachen in Keller oder? Also ob ich hunderte km nach Braunschweig/Bremen fahren würde, nur um dir zu zeigen, dass ich kein Schiss hab... 

Man man man... der Eindruck den du von mir hast isn völlig falscher! Aber wie gesagt.. um den richtig zu stellen, fahr ich nich um die halbe Welt...

Wenn dann mach ich auf nem Wettkampf mal nen Spruch, wenn du was nich schaffst.. "ouuuu Marco, des war jetz aber nich so doll"  Dann seh man uns ja zwangsläufig..

Willkommen im Internet!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Oktober 2005)

also ich schlichte mal hier.
Die Müncher Leute machen halt ab und zu paar Witze, is aber nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Ray (19. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Und es wird net gekloppt! Also können dann alle kommen.
> gerade auch CHRIS KING UND RAY!!! Euch passiert nix!
> Versprochen!
> 
> martin



Weiss zwar nicht was das jetzt soll aber ich würde sagen SEIN GLÜCK das nicht gekloppt wird


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Oktober 2005)

türlich wird nicht gekloppt... was ihr immer alles von mir denkt... 

hatte ja angeboten in jeder Stadt in Deutschland anzuhalten... und die meisten wollten halt in Köln ne Session machen... ist mir schon klar das ihr nicht von München nach Bremen fahrt.. denn das is wahrlich nen bissel übertrieben... aber trotzdem sollte man sich mal treffen zum fahren und  feiern...denn als z.B. Max und Tommy bei uns waren war das mit eines der lustigsten Wochenenden.. und da hat keiner von irgendwelchen Wortgefächten im Forum angefangen... sondern da gab es nur ein Thema.. 
und das war...TRIAL..Morgens...Mittags...und Abends.. denn die beiden sind genau so bekloppt wie wir und lieben Trial... und fahren mal eben durch ganz Deutschland um nen bischen fahrrad zu fahren..und verbringen nicht die ganze Zeit im Internet sondern gehen auch mal raus...

NAja...

nur trotzdem ist es keine nette Art sich über jemanden lustig zu machen der den ganzen Tag knüppeln muss um so sein Geld für Fahrrad, essen trinken zu bezahlen... aber muss jeder selbst wissen... und da ich ja der PROLL nummer 1 bin... muss ich halt die Proletarier unter uns in Schutz nehmen.. oder nicht??!?!?! 

MfG
Marco

PS: Hab euch doch alle lieb...


----------



## tobsen (19. Oktober 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> son spruch kann auch nur von nem Münchner kommen... unglaublich... ihr müsst alle ganz schön tolle typen sein wenn ihr immer das maul so weit aufreisst..  tja und wenn man sich dann mal Auge in Auge gegenübersteht..  naja...



 tja, wir Münchner hams halt einfach drauf


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Oktober 2005)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> tja, wir Münchner hams halt einfach drauf



ja da hast du recht... 

warte ja immer noch auf euer City Trial Video..


----------



## tommytrialer (19. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> geiiiiiil ich bin der Größte!!! Was ich hier aus dem Forum ausgegraben hab.. da wirds jetz mächtig Ärger geben von den Jungs lol
> 
> Denn WER macht hier Hoffmann bzw. seine Anhänger schlecht??? DU!!! Check ma des hier






hehe das warn noch zeiten....ps hatte ganz vergessen das ich auch mal n spam kiddi war...goil max ich und toto
naja aber wie damals schon in anderen beiträgen stand haben wir damals schon versucht trial populärer zu machen und uns zu treffen und gemeinsam groß und stark zu werden. wir habens geschafft sind ohne vorurteile weitergegangen waren in bs und haben neue freunde auf der landkarte





> Die Müncher Leute machen halt ab und zu paar Witze, is aber nicht böse gemeint.



siehe auch hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176988


ja genau das ist das problem. immer überall mitreden und anderen dumme kommentare reindrücken. da ist es halt langsam so das alle vorurteile haben und euch nicht mögen und eure beiträge nicht ernst nehmen und euch persönlich angreifen


----------



## Ray (19. Oktober 2005)

Also wer ein gewisses Grundniveau an Ironieverständnis nicht sein eigen nennen kann sollte sich von einem Psychologen auf Internetdiskussionsforentauglichkeit untersuchen lassen!

Ich gehöre sowieso zu den Befürwortern einer Eingangsprüfung fürs Posten.


----------



## tobsen (19. Oktober 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau das ist das problem. immer überall mitreden und anderen dumme kommentare reindrücken. da ist es halt langsam so das alle vorurteile haben und euch nicht mögen und eure beiträge nicht ernst nehmen und euch persönlich angreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (19. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer ein gewisses Grundniveau an Ironieverständnis nicht sein eigen nennen kann sollte sich von einem Psychologen auf Internetdiskussionsforentauglichkeit untersuchen lassen!
> 
> Ich gehöre sowieso zu den Befürwortern einer Eingangsprüfung fürs Posten.



 

durch einen verkniffenen Arsch kommt kein fröhlicher Furz


----------



## biketrialer (19. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> geiiiiiil ich bin der Größte!!! Was ich hier aus dem Forum ausgegraben hab.. da wirds jetz mächtig Ärger geben von den Jungs lol
> 
> Denn WER macht hier Hoffmann bzw. seine Anhänger schlecht??? DU!!! Check ma des hier




mann das waren noch zeiten.......  
beruhigt euch doch einfach ma wieder!!
macht doch einfach euer ding und fahrt trial!
toto


----------



## Scrat (19. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> lol ey man... du gehst auch zum Lachen in Keller oder? Also ob ich hunderte km nach Braunschweig/Bremen fahren würde, nur um dir zu zeigen, dass ich kein Schiss hab...



Aber nach Köln auf'n WorldCup zum gucken fahren - da ist Braunschweig auch nur unwesentlich weiter...

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ChrisKing (19. Oktober 2005)

hatte zum Großteil andere Gründe, warum ich nach Köln gefahren bin..


----------



## Scrat (19. Oktober 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> hatte zum Großteil andere Gründe, warum ich nach Köln gefahren bin..



A-HA. Wie heißt sie denn? 

Servus, Thomas


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Januar 2006)

Tach Leute,

ich muss jetzt mal mein ärger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert   also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der Wärmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager wahr eine große Schweißnaht und so mit passt das innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein schnäppchen von 200 gekostet. 


Mfg Mario


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute,
> 
> ich muss jetzt mal mein ärger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert   also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der Wärmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager wahr eine große Schweißnaht und so mit passt das innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein schnäppchen von 200 gekostet.
> 
> ...




Geil noch einer und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige  . Bei mir sind 500 pfutsch. Auch wenn sich über diesen Kommentar jetzt paar Hoffmannteamfahrer aufregen, ist mir egal aber von der Hoffmann Quali halte ich nichts. Hatte damit nur Ärger  . Wo ich mir das Teil bestellt habe hät ich das nie gedacht. Das Geld werde ich eh nie wieder sehn, von daher kann ich meine Meinung hier offen sagen. Hab auch paar Fotos von dieser feinen Qualität aber die erspar ich euch lieber


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Januar 2006)

wann haste deinrad eingeschickt?

und wann zurück bekommen?

kann des mit den 5 monaten net glauben.

und dann selbst schuld wenn am sich n xtp käuft.hättest es lieber mach frace zu koxx schicken sollen.

grüßl sebo

PS:ihr seid soooo lächerlich lasst eure rahmen doch beim krumbiegel oder sonstwem schweißen, wenn s euch net gut genug is.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch paar Fotos von dieser feinen Qualität aber die erspar ich euch lieber



Ei dann zeig ma her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute,
> 
> ich muss jetzt mal mein ärger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert   also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der Wärmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager wahr eine große Schweißnaht und so mit passt das innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein schnäppchen von 200 gekostet.
> 
> ...



was hätte dich dein schnäppchen neu gekostet?
weiß was des für ne arbeit is des alte unterrohr raus zu sagen und zu schleifenund das neue anzupassen.
war zufällig in der werkst.

gruß sebo


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> was hätte dich dein schnäppchen neu gekostet?
> weiß was des für ne arbeit is des alte unterrohr raus zu sagen und zu schleifenund das neue anzupassen.
> war zufällig in der werkst.
> 
> gruß sebo



Naja abgesehen vom Arbeitsaufwand hat er doch aber immernoch nen unbrauchbares Fahrrad oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Schließlich geht ja kein Tretlager rein..


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Januar 2006)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Naja abgesehen vom Arbeitsaufwand hat er doch aber immernoch nen unbrauchbares Fahrrad oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Schließlich geht ja kein Tretlager rein..




wenn er keinen radladen findet der ihm da n gewinde reinschneidet soll ers hlat noch mal einschicken

mensch ma kann auch probleme ,achen.

klar is sowas ärgerlich

aber so n xtp zu flicken is halt auch keine all tägliche arbeit


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (5. Januar 2006)

Ja das mitm Fahrradladen stimmt schon. Aber die lassen sich das bestimmt auch gleich wieder bezahlen (die Schweine)


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Geil noch einer und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige  . Bei mir sind 500 pfutsch. Auch wenn sich über diesen Kommentar jetzt paar Hoffmannteamfahrer aufregen, ist mir egal aber von der Hoffmann Quali halte ich nichts. Hatte damit nur Ärger  . Wo ich mir das Teil bestellt habe hät ich das nie gedacht. Das Geld werde ich eh nie wieder sehn, von daher kann ich meine Meinung hier offen sagen. Hab auch paar Fotos von dieser feinen Qualität aber die erspar ich euch lieber



Ich sage euch nun mal was: Wenn ihr doch immer alles besser wissen tut und jeder hat doch so tolle Ideen wie man alles verbessern kann, dann geht aufs Amt und macht ne ICH AG! Ihr die Macher von Morgen könnt doch die besten Trialer bauen die es je auf dem Markt der tausend Dummschwätzer gegeben hat. Ach ja und wenn du deine Kette so lang fährst das dir die Achse aus dem Ausfaller fällt liegt es nicht am Bike sondern an deinen ungeschickten Händen!!! Wie gesagt macht doch eure eine Schmiede auf und dann lachen wir mal über euch   Jeder spricht über die wenigen Fehler aber das hunderte Bikes von Hoffmann erfolgreich im Einsatz sind sagt hier keiner!!! Koxx macht viel für den Sport? Was macht dann Hoffmann für den Sport? Ihr habt doch echt nur hier im Forum das große Maul vor eurem Bildschirm. Man wir planen diese Jahr wieder die Mega Sause hier in der wärmsten Stadt Deutschlands wo ihr alle gerne eingelanden seid. Nun gut ich weiss schon da könnt ihr ja nicht wie immer denn der Zug ist ja zu teuer und Auto hat man halt mit 15 Jahren noch nicht!!! Werdet Erwachsen und dann müsst ihr auch nicht mehr so dumm maulen hier in so einem Forum!

Also dann schreibt mir mal nette Sachen und haltet den Sebi wieder mal 5 Tage für den bösen Jungen doch glaubt mir in dein über 15 Jahren wo ich diesen Sport liebe und betreibe habe ich nie so viele dummen Sprüche iwe hier in den letzten 2 Jahren hören oder lesen müssen!

In diesem Sinne ein Küsschen  für die Dummschwätzer und beste Grüße an meine Freunde


----------



## Hiro (5. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> wann haste deinrad eingeschickt?
> 
> und wann zurück bekommen?
> 
> ...



Seit wann schweißt der krumbiegel rahmen??? Oder wer schweißt in Deutschland überhaupt gute Rahmen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (5. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> was hätte dich dein schnäppchen neu gekostet?
> weiß was des für ne arbeit is des alte unterrohr raus zu sagen und zu schleifenund das neue anzupassen.
> war zufällig in der werkst.
> 
> gruß sebo




er hat auch noch das Tretlager ein paar cm nach oben verlegt. also im prinzip jede schweißnaht an dem ramen aufgetrennt und neu geschweißt. abgesehen davon hat der lorenz nun mal noch mehr ramen zu machen als den verdellerten koxx.
ich weiß genug leute die auch noch aufn ramen warten. Qualität und individualität dauern halt. Wenn du n ramen sofort haben willst mußt du halt einen von der stange nehmen. wenn ich was besonderes haben will muß ich halt ne weile warten. war schon immer so.
Und die ramen vom lorenz halten dann auch wenigstens.


----------



## Pellenheimer (5. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage euch nun mal was: Wenn ihr doch immer alles besser wissen tut und jeder hat doch so tolle Ideen wie man alles verbessern kann, dann geht aufs Amt und macht ne ICH AG! Ihr die Macher von Morgen könnt doch die besten Trialer bauen die es je auf dem Markt der tausend Dummschwätzer gegeben hat. Ach ja und wenn du deine Kette so lang fährst das dir die Achse aus dem Ausfaller fällt liegt es nicht am Bike sondern an deinen ungeschickten Händen!!! Wie gesagt macht doch eure eine Schmiede auf und dann lachen wir mal über euch   Jeder spricht über die wenigen Fehler aber das hunderte Bikes von Hoffmann erfolgreich im Einsatz sind sagt hier keiner!!! Koxx macht viel für den Sport? Was macht dann Hoffmann für den Sport? Ihr habt doch echt nur hier im Forum das große Maul vor eurem Bildschirm. Man wir planen diese Jahr wieder die Mega Sause hier in der wärmsten Stadt Deutschlands wo ihr alle gerne eingelanden seid. Nun gut ich weiss schon da könnt ihr ja nicht wie immer denn der Zug ist ja zu teuer und Auto hat man halt mit 15 Jahren noch nicht!!! Werdet Erwachsen und dann müsst ihr auch nicht mehr so dumm maulen hier in so einem Forum!
> 
> Also dann schreibt mir mal nette Sachen und haltet den Sebi wieder mal 5 Tage für den bösen Jungen doch glaubt mir in dein über 15 Jahren wo ich diesen Sport liebe und betreibe habe ich nie so viele dummen Sprüche iwe hier in den letzten 2 Jahren hören oder lesen müssen!
> 
> In diesem Sinne ein Küsschen  für die Dummschwätzer und beste Grüße an meine Freunde




yeah...


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Januar 2006)

Hiro schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wann schweißt der krumbiegel rahmen??? Oder wer schweißt in Deutschland überhaupt gute Rahmen???



hm ich kennekeinen in deutschland der rahmen schweißt.

kein krumbiegel
kein will und wie die verkäufer alle heißen.

und wenn dann was kaputt is rennen alle zu einem.

seid doch froh das der überhaupt eure räder anlangt.


----------



## Pellenheimer (5. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> hm ich kennekeinen in deutschland der rahmen schweißt.
> 
> kein krumbiegel
> kein will und wie die verkäufer alle heißen.
> ...


----------



## ph1L (5. Januar 2006)

Mensch jetzt hackt halt alle wieder auf Koxx rum dann haben wir ja nen Schuldigen.
Die sehen gerade eh kein Land mehr bei den vielen Konkurenzrahmen von Mr. Deng (Echo, Zoo, bla....).

Und zum Thema bei Koxx einschicken und neues unterrohr einschweißen lassen...
Das machen die nicht, nein die schicken gleich nen neuen Rahmen
so wars zumindest bei dem Fall mit nem Vinco also kein dummes gelaber sondern Fakt weil ich es selber mitbekommen hab.

Dass die alle guten Fahrer kaufen is ein anderes trauriges Kapitel.
Aber Events wie die Koxx Days sind schon förderlich und denen waren
auch einige hier ausm Forum nicht abgeneigt!

Dass die Rahmen überteuert sind stimmt aber nachdem die bei der genannten
Konkurenz eh keiner mehr kauft werden die früher oder später merken
dass sie die Preise senken müssen.


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (5. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Leute,
> 
> ich muss jetzt mal mein ärger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert   also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der Wärmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager wahr eine große Schweißnaht und so mit passt das innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein schnäppchen von 200 gekostet.
> 
> ...




was ich schade finde ist das ihr den leuten dies betrifft das nicht direkt sagen könnt. anstatt den mr hoffmann anzurufen und ihm das zusagen hier ins forum zu posten...einfach schwach sowas

und wegen mr msc trialer! über dich gibts ja auch allerhand geschichten, aber die erspar ich euch lieber


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Januar 2006)

Hoffmanntrial schrieb:
			
		

> was ich schade finde ist das ihr den leuten dies betrifft das nicht direkt sagen könnt. anstatt den mr hoffmann anzurufen und ihm das zusagen hier ins forum zu posten...einfach schwach sowas
> 
> und wegen mr msc trialer! über dich gibts ja auch allerhand geschichten, aber die erspar ich euch lieber



mal ne frage,ich versuch sie so zu stellen ,dass du sie verstehst.....

ihr steht ja drauf sachen ins gesicht gesagt zu bekommen und so,also alles fein ehrlich und direkt,nicht hinterm rücken und so,verstehts mich oder?

woher willst du dann geschichten vom mcs-trialer kennen,obwohl du ihn noch nie in deinem ganzen leben getroffen,gesehen,geschweigedenn mit ihm geredet hast ?

gibts da etwa paar leute ,nichtmal unbedingt aktive trialer an sich,in unserer "riesigen,heilen und vorallem ganz toll ehrlichen trialgemeinschaft" ,die sichs zur aufgabe machen über gewisse personen (hier msc trialer) sachen zu verbreiten,zu lästern oder herzuziehen,weil öfters mal was zu bruch geht?...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Januar 2006)

@Sebo 

Darf man bei dir hier im Forum keine Kritik bringen oder was? Ist klar das du für Hoffmann stehst aber das du glei so abgehst wenn mal jemand Probs mit ihm hat hät ich net gedacht. Kann es sein das du es net hören willst was andere für ne Meinung haben sondern nur dein Zeug durchbringen willst? Euch Teamfahrer kann man ja noch nicht mal als Kunden bezeichnen weil ihr nur Werbung macht und alles hochpreist. Wenn jedoch mal jemand was gegen Hoffmann sagt ist alles unwahr und nur der Fahrer ist dran schuld. Ich will net wissen was du schon alles geschrottest hast bzw. die Hoffmanncrew , bloß das wird alles fein vertuscht. Komm ruhig mal nach Chemnitz wird bestimmt lustig 

@Sebionline 

Zu dir fällt mir ganrnix ein ausser das man anehmen kann das du vom Hoffmann ziemlich gutes Preise bekommst oder Geld . Wer sonst startet 
hier im Forum einen Werbethread für Hoffmann


@Hoffmanntrial

Ich kann das vertelefonierte Geld schon garnicht mehr zählen  Außerem bekommt man den Hoffmann unter seiner Nummer nie ans Telefon nur bei seiner Handynummer geht er manchmal ran. Ich hab ihn meine Meinung schon oft gesagt wie hier im Forum aber die wollte er garnicht hören und hat nur abgeblockt bzw. gesagt das er sowas net hören will.


Edit: Das Hoffmann hat sich geil gefahren keine Frage. Bin super damit zurecht gekommen und das hab ich auch den Hoffmann gesagt aber wenn es net lange hält und es durch den Strebenfehler dann unfahrbar wird ist das halt kacke.


----------



## ugly uwe (5. Januar 2006)

...wer is schon perfekt?
was bitte is so schwierig daran, jeden mit dem rad fahren zu lassen, welches er als gut befindet?


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2006)

also jetzt sag ich auch noch was dazu:

wer kein hoffmann fahren will, der solls halt lassen is doch ganz einfach oder....dann bleibt nämlich mehr für uns!

toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Januar 2006)

der post von hoffmanntrial war von mir weil mein bruder vorher angemeldet war und ich habe es nicht gesehen.


mein post auf msc trialer bezog sich darauf das er nur negativ über hoffmann redet....aber es gibt auch leute die negativ über ihn reden und ich habe da halt was gehört.
aber dazu habe ich mir meinen teil gedacht...und werde das auch nicht näher ausführen. aber wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch mal per pm schreiben, müssen das ja nicht in der öffentlichkeit ausdiskutieren weil sowas gehört da nicht hin.

und naja schade finde ich nur das ihr den hoffmann so schlecht darstellt.
er hat halt versucht das koxx umzuschweißen und deinen wünschen gerecht zu machen. wenns hätte schneller gehen sollen dann hätte man sich auf garantie nen neues geben lassen sollen oder sich was anderes gekauft.

ja und hoffmann rahmen brechen auch. aber andere rahmen auch. nur wenn der hoffmann mal was verbockt dann kommen plötzlich 100 leute und hacken mit drauf ein.

und wer den hoffmann ned erreicht... falls ihrs noch nicht gemerkt hat er hat nen anrufbeantworter da kann man draufsprechen und er ruft zurück.

und sebi ist zwar manchmal bissl hart, aber im grundprinzip hat er recht. klar hat nicht jeder die ahnung vom trial und ist so lange dabei wie manch anderer...aber hier im forum sinkt das niveau immer weiter und manche leute äußern sich zum trial und haben keine ahnung was wirklich abgeht. finde ich bissl schade, weil das kann man dann auch nicht mehr lustig finden.
finde das in letzter zeit etwas traurig


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Januar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> der post von hoffmanntrial war von mir weil mein bruder vorher angemeldet war und ich habe es nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> mein post auf msc trialer bezog sich darauf das er nur negativ über hoffmann redet....aber es gibt auch leute die negativ über ihn reden und ich habe da halt was gehört.
> ...




das klingt doch schon um welten besser und vernünftiger,scheint doch hoffmannteamfahrer zu geben die hirn haben und dementsprechende posts schreiben ohne gleich auf jemanden verbal einzuschlagen.dann schick dochma ne pm an uns raus.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Januar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> der post von hoffmanntrial war von mir weil mein bruder vorher angemeldet war und ich habe es nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> mein post auf msc trialer bezog sich darauf das er nur negativ über hoffmann redet....aber es gibt auch leute die negativ über ihn reden und ich habe da halt was gehört.
> ...




Wenn du mal meine Posts richtig gelesen hast hab ich nicht nur negatives über ihn geschrieben. Größtenteils ja aber nicht nur. Außerdem habe ich mir sowas bald gedacht als ich mein Problem hier reingeschrieben habe. Ich erzähl auch nicht alles über denn Hoffmann und erzähl auch keine Geschichten die ich über ihn gehört habe bzw. verschick sie per PM oder stell hier Fotos rein, aber ne normale Kritik darf man sich wohl hier noch erlauben ohne glei von der ganzen Hoffmanncrew verurteilt zu werden. Was ich hasse ist wenn Sachen vertuscht werden und immer nur alles gut geredet wird. Warum gibt es sonst die Stiftungwarentest?.


----------



## tommytrialer (5. Januar 2006)

es muss jemand niemand hier was vertuschen. jedoch werde ich vom hoffmann unterstützt und wenn mein rad brechen würde, dann sag ich das bestimmt nicht im forum. is aber auch klar oder etwa nicht.

und außerdem für mich habe ich nichts zu vertuschen. weil meine rahmen seit 3 jahren halten. 2 habe ich sogar weiterverkauft und die halten immer noch.
das einzigste was kaputt ging waren meine echo gabel und mein koxx hinterrad und 2 ketten.


jedoch wenn was bricht dann kann man das auch in einem anderen ton sagen, ist zumindest meine meinung...


----------



## kingpin18 (5. Januar 2006)

du hast schon recht aber leider gibt koxx nur ein halbes jahr garantie und so mit ist der umtausch aus geschlossen. Wenn ich das innenlager wieder fit bekomme werde ich fahren. Wollte ihn nicht schlecht machen das unterrohr ist Top geworden. 

In diesem sinne

Mfg MArio


----------



## MSC-Trialer (5. Januar 2006)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> es muss jemand niemand hier was vertuschen. jedoch werde ich vom hoffmann unterstützt und wenn mein rad brechen würde, dann sag ich das bestimmt nicht im forum. is aber auch klar oder etwa nicht.
> 
> und außerdem für mich habe ich nichts zu vertuschen. weil meine rahmen seit 3 jahren halten. 2 habe ich sogar weiterverkauft und die halten immer noch.
> das einzigste was kaputt ging waren meine echo gabel und mein koxx hinterrad und 2 ketten.
> ...



Wenn man sein Geld nie wieder sehn wird ist dieser Ton vielleicht verständlich. Versteh mich da bitte auch.


----------



## Pellenheimer (5. Januar 2006)




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (5. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mal meine Posts richtig gelesen hast hab ich nicht nur negatives über ihn geschrieben. Größtenteils ja aber nicht nur. Außerdem habe ich mir sowas bald gedacht als ich mein Problem hier reingeschrieben habe. Ich erzähl auch nicht alles über denn Hoffmann und erzähl auch keine Geschichten die ich über ihn gehört habe bzw. verschick sie per PM oder stell hier Fotos rein, aber ne normale Kritik darf man sich wohl hier noch erlauben ohne glei von der ganzen Hoffmanncrew verurteilt zu werden. Was ich hasse ist wenn Sachen vertuscht werden und immer nur alles gut geredet wird. Warum gibt es sonst die Stiftungwarentest?.



und du bist stiftung warentest?      

kein komentar


----------



## HeavyMetal (5. Januar 2006)

belass mers doch dabei, einige finden halt die marke gut oder schlecht, andere die und jeder kennt das doch, wenn was in arsch geht, von dem mans ne erwartet hat is man sauer und will dem auch luft machen! und bei der kritik sollte man auch ne drauf achten obs ne große firma is oder ne kleine, wenn leute neutral im forum lesen und sich entscheiden wollen welchen rahmen sie haben wollen könn sie sich ja ihre meinung selber bilden. bei hoffman bekommen se halt ein individuales etwas teureres stück, was natürlich auch brechen kann und der kleine betrieb eben nich gleich nen neuen rahmen rausrücken kann sondern erstmal repariert und bei großen marken bekommt man eben in jeder preisspanne jede qualität von der stange, kann dann aber nach nem bruch auch mit nem neuen rechnen. ich denke das fazit kann sich doch jeder ausenstehende ziehn oder?
und das fazit dass wir trialer alle agressive säcke sind leider auch  
also lass mer das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopmonkey (5. Januar 2006)

alles was extrem polarisiert - sprich kontrastreichste meinungen bildet - is auf jeden fall schonmal gut, weil man über den rest garnich spricht.

prost


----------



## trialmissmarple (6. Januar 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> hm ich kennekeinen in deutschland der rahmen schweißt.
> 
> kein krumbiegel
> kein will und wie die verkäufer alle heißen.
> ...



MAn man man MSC-TRialer auch wenn ich nicht immer ein Freund von Sebo bin aber das was er sagt stimmt. Der Lorenz repariert jedes rad als wärs eins von ihm geh mal nach koxx mit nem Monty. Aber das der schlechtere rahmen baut kann garnicht nen xtp kostet 50$ in der Produktion. Also überlege erst mal bevor du son Wind machst


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Januar 2006)

trialmissmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Der Lorenz repariert jedes rad als wärs eins von ihm geh mal nach koxx mit nem Monty.




Ist Koxx ein Land  Wenn ja, wo liegt es?


----------



## trialmissmarple (6. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Koxx ein Land  Wenn ja, wo liegt es?




Boar Junge geh mir nicht aufn Zeiger


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Januar 2006)

nunja nach viel forum vermülle melde ich mich auch mal zu wort.
es ist doch wohl nichts neues, dass der lorenz schwer zu erreichen ist, sowie es nichts neues ist, das der lorenz kaotisch ist, und das man auf seine sachen länger wartet, als z.B. beim jan ist wohl objektiv gesehen kein geheimniss, aber was man wohl dazu sagen muss, jeder der mal versucht hat alu zu schweißen weiß wohl wieviel arbeit es ist einen alu rahmen zu schweißen, und wenn man das nicht hauptberuflich macht, sondern eigentlich nur nebenbei, dann darf man sich nicht beschweren. gerade wenn man solche sonderwünsche hat wie einen rahmen von der konkurenz reparieren zu lassen.
also ich finde es kurz gesagt einfach richtig assozial, wenn man dann noch schlecht redet hier im forum. da sollte man doch froh sein, dass das überhaupt jem. macht, der lorenz könnte genauso gut sagen das ers nciht macht. naja und zu den chemnitzern brauch ich wohl ncihts zu sagen, die sind in meinen augen eh das letzte, was man so hört, was die schon mitm jan abgezogen haben, ihr solltet mal ganz still sein, sonst müsst ihr echt demnächst alles im ausland bestellen......


----------



## trail-kob (7. Januar 2006)

jetzt machst mich aber neugierig ? probleme mitm jan ... hat ich noch nie eher das ich nachlass kriege wenns mal länger dauert bzw. etwas nach wunsch nicht da ist. der herr ist zwar nicht gerade billig aber besser was vernünftiges als garnichts... oder ? 


mal was anderes ... wie bestellt man denn nun ein trialtech 26" und was kostet das denn ? natürlich ibs und nen radstand ca. 1070 mm.

hat da wer ne email oder direkten kontakt mal zum nachfragen ... oder einen solchen rahmen zum verkauf ? mich interessiert dieses thema nun wirklich schon seit langem wie diese rahmen so sind. schließlich ist das neben endorphin der einzige deutsche trial rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (7. Januar 2006)

entweder du ruft bei lorenz hoffmann an

06222/75244

meist erreichbar zwischen 16 und 19 uhr. wenn er nicht abnimmt auf den ab sprechen und telefonnr hinterlassen.

oder du schreibst eine [email protected]


----------



## Benzman22 (8. Januar 2006)

gruß an die uphill racer aus hauenstein was für ein auftritt......................


----------



## tommytrialer (8. Januar 2006)

warst du da?


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2006)

QUOTE=kingpin18]Tach Leute,

ich muss jetzt mal mein ärger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert   also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der Wärmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager war eine große Schweißnaht und so mit passt das Innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein Schnäppchen von 200 gekostet. 


Mfg Mario[/QUOTE]

So ich möchte was richtig stellen. 

Ich habe behauptet das die Reparatur 5 Monate gedauert hat das wahr maßlos übertrieben.
Und das mit dem Innenlager stimmt auch nicht es wahr meine eigne dumm heit habe das Gewinde zerstört und so mit passt also das Innenlager nicht mehr rein. Und die ganze Reparatur kam auch nur 150 wie ausgemacht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir verzeihen und mir eine 2 chance geben. Und beim Lorenz tue ich mich hier mit Entschuldigen das ich so ein blöd sinn  gemacht habe.  Noch zum Abschluss bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis des rahmen so wie ich es wollte.

Noch mal ein großes Entschuldigung 

Mfg Mario


----------



## trail-kob (11. Januar 2006)

äh ---- häääääää nix mehr peil.


wie kommt man auf die idee jemanden für seine eigenen fehler zu beschuldigen und das auch noch in der "öffentlichkeit"


ehm, musst schon verstehn das mir nun jegliches verständnis fehlt wie du dazu kamst. ....

der umbau der mir laut dieses threads bekannt ist, für läpische 150  ? und da meckerst du ? ich hätt dir das doppelts abgeknöpft. auch ohne deine äußerung im forum, weils ne menge arbeit ist.


----------



## Hiro (11. Januar 2006)

QUOTE=kingpin18]Tach Leute,

ich muss jetzt mal mein Ã¤rger Luft machen. Ich habe mein bike beim Herrn Hoffmann reparieren lassen und es hat ganze 5 Monate gedauert  also 5 Monate kein Trial  . Und ans Telefon geht er auch nie. Und das Innenlager hat er nach der WÃ¤rmebehandlung auch nicht nachgeschnitten. Im Innenlager war eine groÃe SchweiÃnaht und so mit passt das Innenlager nicht rein und so was darf einfach nicht passieren. Und das hat mich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen von 200â¬ gekostet. 


Mfg Mario[/quote]

So ich mÃ¶chte was richtig stellen. 

Ich habe behauptet das die Reparatur 5 Monate gedauert hat das wahr maÃlos Ã¼bertrieben.
Und das mit dem Innenlager stimmt auch nicht es wahr meine eigne dumm heit habe das Gewinde zerstÃ¶rt und so mit passt also das Innenlager nicht mehr rein. Und die ganze Reparatur kam auch nur 150â¬ wie ausgemacht. Ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir verzeihen und mir eine 2 chance geben. Und beim Lorenz tue ich mich hier mit Entschuldigen das ich so ein blÃ¶d sinn gemacht habe. Noch zum Abschluss bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis des rahmen so wie ich es wollte.

Noch mal ein groÃes Entschuldigung 

Mfg Mario

Das hÃ¶rt sich sehr nach Befehl vom *Rechtsanwalt* an. Oder einstweilige VerfÃ¼gung wegen *Ã¼bler Nachrede *in der Ãffentlichkeit.


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2006)

jo so kanns ausgehen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Januar 2006)

was? Das wäre aber krass.
Ach ja, und was hat das mit übler Nachrede zu tun wenns wirklich so war wie Kinpin am Anfang geschildert hat?
Also ich würd da nicht klein bei geben wenns wirklich so war


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2006)

ich habe kein bock auf klage nehmt das so hin bitte.


----------



## isah (11. Januar 2006)

Mr. Trial schrieb:
			
		

> wer kein hoffmann fahren will, der solls halt lassen is doch ganz einfach oder....dann bleibt nämlich mehr für uns!



sieht so aus als ob ihr glück habt, bleibt wirklich alles für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (11. Januar 2006)

Neuer Titel:
Wie Leute mit ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit hantieren.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (11. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe kein bock auf klage nehmt das so hin bitte.



Wenn das mitm Rechtsanwalt stimmt, dann ist die Armheitsgrenze endgültig erreicht. Tiefer würde NICHT mehr gehen. Unglaublich. Unfassbar.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. Januar 2006)

nee
tatsache is:
der rahmen hat keine fünf sondern ungefähr 2-3 monate gebraucht!
und dann war des tretlager gewinde nicht von der reparatur beschädigt->
sondern von einem fehler beim einbau von mario!
und der preis war auch nicht 200 sondern 150 euro!

TATSACHE

also würd mir mal gedanken machen was hier im forum soo abgeht!

und was mich perönlich interessiert:warum hast du die ******* produziert?
warte auf antwort!

gruß sebo


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Januar 2006)

Ich habe schon mit dem Lorenz geredet und es geht alles seinen gang. fertig ende der geschichte


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Januar 2006)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon mit dem Lorenz geredet und es geht alles seinen gang. fertig ende der geschichte



Ob das seinen Gang geht oder nicht aber eines ist sicher; du bist die größte Lachnummer und ein absoluter Lügner!!! Am besten du meldest dich hier ab den so ein mensch wie dich möchte ich nicht mehr sehen wenn ich hier online bin!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das seinen Gang geht oder nicht aber eines ist sicher; du bist die größte Lachnummer und ein absoluter Lügner!!! Am besten du meldest dich hier ab den so ein mensch wie dich möchte ich nicht mehr sehen wenn ich hier online bin!!!




Wer hier im Forum ist oder nicht hast du noch lange net zu bestimmen. Fragt sich nur wer hier wen angerufen hat und gedroht hat. Das hat doch nix mehr mit trial zu tun also belassen wir es lieber dabei.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (11. Januar 2006)

warum? wer hat hier wem gedroht?
der mario dem lorenz?
du machst mich neugierig  
so und jetzt pisst euch net soo an nur weil mal einer mit seiner betrügerei an licht gekommen is.
ich würd gern wissen was da bei euch noch alles stinkt.
und dann hat der sebi nur seine meinung geäusert und n tipp gegeben.
also lasst mal die luft aus den eiern.

gruß sebo


----------



## sebi-online88 (11. Januar 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hier im Forum ist oder nicht hast du noch lange net zu bestimmen. Fragt sich nur wer hier wen angerufen hat und gedroht hat. Das hat doch nix mehr mit trial zu tun also belassen wir es lieber dabei.



Pass mal auf wenn hier angefangen wird zu lügen und durch solche aktionen andere zu schaden kommen können dann hört der spass auf! Wer wem gedroht hat oder ob hier einer gedroht hat das weiss ich leider nicht. Fakt ist das so etwas nicht hier rein gehört und auch nicht noch für toll gefunden und unterstützt werden soll. Halte dich raus und gut ist!!!


----------



## ugly uwe (11. Januar 2006)

und da wundert sich einer, dass leute dieses forum meiden ... kein wunder bei den ständigen streitereien.

soviel zum wort gemeinschaft   ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (12. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Halte dich raus und gut ist!!!



dich gehts doch genausowenig was an.
ansonsten: meld dich doch bitte auch ab, ich les dich hier auch ungern. wo zwei im streit sind bist du immer ganz ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Januar 2006)

.

























Ein leerer Post für ein immer leerer werdendes Forum.
man kanns verstehen :kotz:


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> dich gehts doch genausowenig was an.
> ansonsten: meld dich doch bitte auch ab, ich les dich hier auch ungern. wo zwei im streit sind bist du immer ganz ganz vorne mit dabei.



Du Rainer ich sage dir mal eins, wenn hier einer lügen erzählen tut und durch die lügen vieles kaputt geht und die user hier ein falsches bild von produkten bekommen dann sollte es doch im interesse eines jeden trialer sein das die sache geklärt wird! hier geht es nicht um einen persönlichen streit sondern um das recht das er nicht hatte nämlich hier einen mann der super viel für den sport und auch für einige user gemacht hat, einfach ohne grund durch die s c h e i ß e zu ziehen und seine arbeiten in ein falsches licht zu stellen. Wenn dann einer meint er müsse sich auf seine seite stellen und diese aktion auch noch endschuldigen wollen oder gar für schön heissen dann platz mir der hals das ist klar.

Ach und Rainer wenn du was gegen mich hast das schreibe mich bitte pn an den wir sind beide alt genug um das sachlich und vorallem persönlich zu klären!!!


----------



## andi87 (12. Januar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Raimund, da muss ich dir voll Recht geben, nicht umsonst schau ich in letzter Zeit so ungern hier rein... 
war schon mal um einiges besser.


----------



## LauraPalmer (12. Januar 2006)

ich vermiss den Aramis und seine Sprache. 
das Forum ist für mich mittlerweile von einer Blut-Orchidée aus Zambia, die ich täglich pflegte zu einem furunkelbesetzten Annus eines KRAD-Fahrers an der Ostfront verkommen, wo ich mein allerheiligstes(Hirn) nur noch reinstecke um mir Videobefriedigung zu holen;


----------



## andi87 (12. Januar 2006)

Genau Wimmeretz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von sebi-online88:
> "Ach und Rainer wenn du was gegen mich hast das schreibe mich bitte pn an den wir sind beide alt genug um das sachlich und vorallem persönlich zu klären!!"
> 
> Hey Sebi,
> ich hab nichts gegen dich, aber anscheinend magst du auch nicht auf pns antworten. ich weiß nicht ob du dich noch erinnern kannst, dass ich dir mal ne bewerbung zugeschickt habe bzgl. sponsoring. (ist nun schon etwas länger her) diese war auf jeden fall nicht schlecht. ob die leistung ausreicht, ist die eine frage, aber wenn man aber nicht mal ne antwort bekommt nach x-maligem nachfragen, was denn nun sei, finde ich das schade... sehr schade sogar... so eine mappe ist schließlich auch nicht vom einen auf den anderen tag fertig! aber egal, ich will deswegen hier keinen großen zirkus machen.



Junge du willst dich doch jetzt nicht lächerlich machen oder? also was die ******** jetzt hier soll frage ich mich jetzt aber mal auch? ich schicke dir die Mappe zurück und dann hast du das schöne Teil wieder! Viel Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Vorhaben!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Januar 2006)

Also irgendwie kommt hier einer mit sich garnicht klar......


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Also irgendwie kommt hier einer mit sich garnicht klar......



Dann musst du mal an dir arbeiten   Als Kind hatte ich auch solche Probleme wie du sie nun schon seit Jahren hast!!! Das wird wieder mein Engel


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Januar 2006)

Aufgrund dessen, dass dein rumgestresse keines Wegs kindisch ist, und du wieder vollkommen Recht(wie könnte das auch nur irgendjemand im Forum daran zweifeln) kann ich ja nichts mehr sagen....


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Januar 2006)

Sooooooo......jetzt ist schluss..... und ich hoffe ich lese hier nix mehr in diesem Thread....

Besten Dank

Der Chef


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Januar 2006)

ich glaube in zukunft wird es kaum noch sinnvolle threads geben und viele werden so wie dieser enden.

schade um den trialsport


----------



## Bike Lane (12. Januar 2006)

das forum wird zunehmend schlechter! früher war das forum wirklich witzig, druch aramis und co und ihren komentaren, allerdings wusste man bei ihnen dass es spass ist und nicht so ernst gemeint war. heute ist man da nicht gerade sicher und immer mehr mitglieder ziehen sich aus dem forum zurück. ich hab früher auch mehr geschrieben, jetzt meld ich mich auch nur noch bei technik fragen oder ähnliches, allerdings spass macht das forum nicht mehr wirklich. naja was solls, jetzt ist der beitrag durch meinen post auch noch vermüllt worden, aber das macht wahrscheinlich auch nichts schlimmer oder besser.


----------



## Pellenheimer (12. Januar 2006)

uiuiuiuiuiuiui...was`n los hier?


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Januar 2006)

ja sebi, ich hab schon ein bisschen was gegen leute die sich in so ner meiner meinung nach unmöglichen art als retter und verfechter der absoluten wahrheit und gerechtigkeit aufspielen. ich finde dazu sollte man etwas unparteiischer sein und in der vergangenheit noch nicht so vorbelastet sein in bezug auf sachen schlechtreden usw.
persönlich seis per pn oder real möcht ich auf keinen fall was mit dir zu tun haben.. sorry, die freiheit nehm ich mir.

ich kann eigentlich beide seiten verstehn. hab selber ne firma und es gibt einerseits kunden die man nicht zufriedenstellen kann, andererseits kommts durch ne kleine firma oft zu engpässen und zeitenverzug und man muss leute schon mal ungerechtigterweise hinhalten. im grunde ist das ziel immer ein zufriedener kunde aber irgendwo ist da eine grenze und dann wirds kritisch. dann gibts noch den faktor fairness und als letzte instanz die gesetzgebung.


----------



## Hiro (12. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das letzte was ich zu sagen habe ist das wenn das aufdecken lügen für alle hier müll ist dann tut es mir leid!!! Ach ja und ihr dummen Ossi-F i c k e r könnt zusammen halten wie ihr wollt denn wenn man euch live sieht schaut ihr eh nur auf den Boden!!! Gelle Robi (Saarbrücken 05)
> 
> Bin schon weck




Ich hoffe ich treff dich mal. Bei dir scheint zu stimmen: "starker Körper = schwaches Hirn" Wenn Du so fährst wie du auf die Welle haust, dann Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rusty84 (12. Januar 2006)

hart hart was man hier lesen muß... wenn einer mist erzählt ist dumm und dann sollten das die entsprechenden parteien unter sich klären was sie scheinbar auch getan haben... aber das dann andere so rumstressen ist kein stück besser... 
vor allem sollte man nachdenken bevor man etwas schreibt und seine meinung nicht verallgemeinern...    :kotz:


----------



## genio (12. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das letzte was ich zu sagen habe ist das wenn das aufdecken lügen für alle hier müll ist dann tut es mir leid!!! Ach ja und ihr dummen Ossi-F i c k e r könnt zusammen halten wie ihr wollt denn wenn man euch live sieht schaut ihr eh nur auf den Boden!!! Gelle Robi (Saarbrücken 05)
> 
> Bin schon weck



man man man was ich hier so lese, ich kenn die geschichte mit dem rahmen hab ihn auch schon in der hand gehabt (top geschweißt nur so nebenbei) und was hier abgegangen ist, ist einfach nur "schade"!

mehr brauch man dazu nicht zu sagen!

aber das "Ossi-F i c k e r" sprengt bisschen den rahmen, damit machst du dir nur freunde....

aber du lebst sicherlich unter der dewiese, lieber echte feinde als unechte freunde....

wie auch immer, ist mir ja wurst, du warst bestimmt schon tausende mal im OSTEN kennst land und leute und weißt wie wir sind... drum passt das schon  

tust mir leid mit dem was du hier schreibst, bist echt arm!


----------



## bertieeee (12. Januar 2006)

manche leute brauchen wohl professionelle hilfe kann man eben nicht ändern aber hauptsache die muskeln sind gepumpt und das gehirn gleich mit.


----------



## Bwana (12. Januar 2006)

> sebi-online88:	Also das letzte was ich zu sagen habe ist das wenn das aufdecken lügen für alle hier müll ist dann tut es mir leid!!! Ach ja und ihr dummen Ossi-F i c k e r könnt zusammen halten wie ihr wollt denn wenn man euch live sieht schaut ihr eh nur auf den Boden!!! Gelle Robi (Saarbrücken 05)
> 
> Bin schon weck


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (12. Januar 2006)

is jetzt endlich mal schluss???????


----------



## Bike Lane (12. Januar 2006)

könnte sich mal ein moderator bereiterklären diese ******** hier zu schließen? ich finde, eine neue moderatorenwahl wäre mal wieder angebracht, weil tt2 und marko kümmern sich ja überhaupt nicht mehr um das forum.


----------



## sebi-online88 (12. Januar 2006)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> tust mir leid mit dem was du hier schreibst, bist echt arm!



ja lieber arm und erlich als toll und verlogen!!! Euer Freund hat es einfach übertrieben und drum ist jetzt schluß mit lustig mein guter...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. Januar 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> das forum wird zunehmend schlechter! früher war das forum wirklich witzig, druch aramis und co und ihren komentaren, allerdings wusste man bei ihnen dass es spass ist und nicht so ernst gemeint war. heute ist man da nicht gerade sicher und immer mehr mitglieder ziehen sich aus dem forum zurück. ich hab früher auch mehr geschrieben, jetzt meld ich mich auch nur noch bei technik fragen oder ähnliches, allerdings spass macht das forum nicht mehr wirklich. naja was solls, jetzt ist der beitrag durch meinen post auch noch vermüllt worden, aber das macht wahrscheinlich auch nichts schlimmer oder besser.




Ich muss gestehen, dass ich auch sehr lange gebraucht hab, um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich hier wirklich posten soll. Eines steht zu 100% fest:
Beide Streitparteien haben sich sehr kindischen, nicht auf Fakten beruhenden Argumenten bedient und sich nicht gescheut, mit Kraftausdrücken um sich zu werfen. 

Ich hätte viele Argumente pro Hoffmann und auch viele gegen Hoffmann vorzubringen, werde sie aber für mich behalten, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass
realistische Meinungen in diesem Forum momentan nicht erwünscht sind.

Ich pisse nicht gern ins Feuer, da stinkt der Dampf so erbärmlich.


----------



## genio (12. Januar 2006)

sebi-online88 schrieb:
			
		

> ja lieber arm und erlich als toll und verlogen!!! Euer Freund hat es einfach übertrieben und drum ist jetzt schluß mit lustig mein guter...



wenn du nur einmal richtig gelesen hättest und nicht gleich in die tasten hacken würdest, wüsstest du was ich damit sagen wollte und das es in der aussage nicht um "meinen Freund" ging und um die sachen die er gemacht hat... 

bestätigst aber leider nur das was ich vorhin schon geschrieben hab....

Sorry für das erneute schreiben hier, war mein letzter eintrag.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mador (12. Januar 2006)

Sry dass ich jetzt hier auch schreibe aber, ich komme aus dem BMX Forum da 
läufts ja auch nicht gerade so toll immer ab. Aber was ich hier lese.... Das ist doch echt assozial. Klar war es ******* dass er die Realität so verdreht hat, ich möchte es auch auf keinen Fall gut heißen aber leute er hat sich entschuldigt mehr kann er nicht tun. Die beiden haben es unter sich geklärt. Da braucht sich Sebi nicht da die Rechte raustun und zu sagen er soll sich abmelden. 

Sebi was ich von dir so lese, vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht wenn du dich abmelden würdest. Was du dir hier rausnimmst ist echt nicht zu fassen. Einfach assozial wenn man dass so sagen darf.

Naja ich hoffe der Thread wird bald geschlossen.

Und sry BSXL dass ich hier reingeschrieben habe


         MfG Seby


----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Januar 2006)

ui wenn schon die BMX jungs sagen das der thread assozial ist dann siehts übel aus


----------



## Mador (12. Januar 2006)

Lol. Bin ja hoffentlich bald kein BMXer mehr sonder Trialer. 

         MfG Seby


----------



## hopmonkey (12. Januar 2006)

wenn sich die leute schon entschuldigen (müssen?), überhaupt was zu posten, dann kannste dir das prinzip internet-forum komplett in die rektalöffnung wuchten.

Wobei ich untertänigst um verzeihung bitten möchte, etwas dazu geschriebn zu haben.

Und überhaupt:
Was soll eigentlich gegen realsatire einzuwenden sein?


----------



## trialsrider (12. Januar 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ui wenn schon die BMX jungs sagen das der thread assozial ist dann siehts übel aus



Jo recht er haben! Schade das ich den Thread gerade zum ersten mal angeklickt hab! aber ich dachte hoffmann bikes geht mich gerade net so viel an! aber wenn ich lese was hier so abgeht! Mensch Sebi wat isn los mit dir? Hast du den Darm verstopft und scheisst jetzt ausm Mund auf deine Tastatur? Bist doch sonst net so!....ne PM zu posten wo um Sponsoring gebittet wird ist schon ne lächerliche sache! Hauptsache alle haben gesehen das andi von ENFIDRON gesponsort werden will wie denk ich jeder hier gerne gell sebi??? Und dann deine Beledigung richtung Osten sowas ist echt unter aller Sau! Keiner Meldet sich ausm Forum ab! Disskusionen müssen mal sein! Auch in nem Trial Forum! Wir sind besser als wir denken geht mal ins DDD Forum oder noch schlimmer Leichtbau!  

Und niemand hat sich hier abzumelden! Und wenn doch dann sag ICH dem das persöhnlich.  

So jetzt ist ende BS XL hat das schon ganz gut erkannt!
Spaß kann sein Muss aber nicht!

In diesem Sinne! Sebi Stinkt!  
ne quatsch.....Hoffmann Bikes!  


------------------------------->da renn ich schon......

zack und abgemeldet!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (12. Januar 2006)

@trialsrider
alter pass auf 
sonst schei§ ich dir in dein garten
und zwar n mannshohen haufen!

gruß sebo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (13. Januar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Sebi wat isn los mit dir?   Bist doch sonst net so!....ne PM zu posten wo um Sponsoring gebittet wird ist schon ne lächerliche sache! Hauptsache alle haben gesehen das andi von ENFIDRON gesponsort werden will wie denk ich jeder hier gerne gell sebi???



Du das war keine PN sondern sein post den er leider wieder geändert hat wie man auch sehen kann! Die Leute sollen einfach zu ihrem Wort stehen und fertig. Also wie gesagt immer zu seinem Wort stehen und dann ist gut!


----------



## Kadara (13. Januar 2006)

Punkt


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Januar 2006)

Komma - Strich..und fertig ist das MONDGESCIHT


----------



## trialsrider (13. Januar 2006)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> Komma - Strich..und fertig ist das MONDGESCIHT



tut mir leid aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen!
Dein mondgesicht hat nur ein AUGE!!!!  
Also bitte!

punkt-punkt-komma-strich fertig ist das Mondgesicht!


----------



## konrad (13. Januar 2006)

ey,ihr seid echt alle total fertig!egal ob mondgesicht oder rahmenhersteller-und zu meinem wort steh ich!


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (14. Januar 2006)

Einige sollten mehr auf der Autobahn spielen gehen.


----------



## hopmonkey (14. Januar 2006)

oder weniger am spiegel riechen....


----------

